# Alutech _Marathon- und CC-Bikes



## AlutechCycles (6. Oktober 2003)

Alutech wird für die 2004er Saison mit neuen Rahmen für CC und Marathon aufwarten.
Den Anfang macht ein leichtes und edles Hardtail welches mit Carbonsitzstreben kommt und 1450g wiegt.
Vorgestellt wird es warscheinlich erstmals auf der Interbike in Las Vegas.
Aufgrund dessen, dass im 5km entfernten Nachbardorf die Carbon Rahmen und Teile für STORCK hergestellt werden nutzen wir dieses Knowhow für unsere CC- und Marathon-Frames.
Ihr dürft also gespannt sein!

Nähere Infos gibts nach der Interbike!
Gruß chris


----------



## Maui (6. Oktober 2003)

muss das sein?
das wird die lieferzeiten für die anderen Tiere nicht wesentlich verbessern. Ausserdem kann es sein das herr J. entdeckt das sich dort vielleicht leichter geld verdienen läst und dann... 
Na warten wirs ab. CC + M, ich brauchs nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Maui _
> *muss das sein?
> das wird die lieferzeiten für die anderen Tiere nicht wesentlich verbessern. Ausserdem kann es sein das herr J. entdeckt das sich dort vielleicht leichter geld verdienen läst und dann...
> Na warten wirs ab. CC + M, ich brauchs nicht  *



...und dann werden die säue billiger  

ich gönne dem jürgen jeden cent!

gruß
der wolfi

und sorry für´s off-topic


----------



## AlutechCycles (6. Oktober 2003)

um die lieferzeiten braucht sich hier keiner sorgen zu machen  klar dauert custom made länger als rieseige serienproduktionen aus taiwan, dass sollte es aber jedem wert sein. und mit größerem absatzmarkt wird sich auch die firma vergrößern, sprich arbeitskräfte werden hinzugezogen werden.

bedenkt die besten dh/dual racer fahren auch zum größten teil cc oder rennrad, nur so hat man ausreichende fitness und ausdauer um auf dem treppchen zu stehen  
ohne konditraining läuft da gar nichts.

gruß chris


----------



## wolfi (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Alutech _
> *ohne konditraining läuft da gar nichts.
> 
> gruß chris *



pöhhh
 

isch weis....


----------



## woodstock (6. Oktober 2003)

@alutech: a propos lieferzeiten: weisst du wo meine sau "m 3kb 450er sitzrohr weiss" mittlerweile steckt .. vor 1 1/2 wochen hatte jürgen sie in die 2te runde lackierei geschickt ...


----------



## TinglTanglTom (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Alutech _
> *
> bedenkt die besten dh/dual racer fahren auch zum größten teil cc oder rennrad, nur so hat man ausreichende fitness und ausdauer um auf dem treppchen zu stehen
> ohne konditraining läuft da gar nichts.
> ...


das is wohl wahr!!!!

hey ich könnt noch nen rennradrahmen gebrauchen
stell mich zum prototypen fest gern zur verfügung


----------



## AlutechCycles (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von woodstock _
> *@alutech: a propos lieferzeiten: weisst du wo meine sau "m 3kb 450er sitzrohr weiss" mittlerweile steckt .. vor 1 1/2 wochen hatte jürgen sie in die 2te runde lackierei geschickt ... *



also mal eben nachgehaakt, deine sau ist seit donnerstag in der post, sollte also in den nexten tagen bei dir sein! 

gruß chris


----------

